
Defecting Chinese spy offers information trove to Australian government - mzs
https://www.smh.com.au/national/defecting-chinese-spy-offers-information-trove-to-australian-government-20191122-p53d1l.html
======
hnick
There's also a more discursive article here about his thought process and some
of his activities:

[https://www.smh.com.au/national/the-moment-a-chinese-spy-
dec...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/the-moment-a-chinese-spy-decided-to-
defect-to-australia-20191122-p53d0x.html)

I particularly liked his quote here, which echoes my thoughts on even
'benevolent dictatorship':

“China’s view of life and the world simply cannot create outstanding talents
because it is totalitarianism, it is dictatorship,” Wang says. “I hope that my
child and my family can ... do something for human beings. I feel that in
Australia this can be achieved.”

~~~
mzs
Thanks, there are going to be many articles through Monday. Here's another
good one: [https://www.smh.com.au/national/peter-hartcher-on-china-s-
in...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/peter-hartcher-on-china-s-infiltration-
of-australia-20191118-p53bly.html)

~~~
hnick
Thanks also for that. As a NSW resident I'm really feeling this one. There's
this huge focus on law and order in the small against individuals, while
businesses and organisations are left alone on systemic issues.

"Australia has many fine laws that are being flouted through lack of political
will. As we’ve learnt in the past few years, major businesses and famous chefs
have for years been systematically underpaying their workers and getting away
with it because the Fair Work Commission wasn’t enforcing the law. Misconduct
by the major banks was rampant because federal agencies lacked the staff and
the will to investigate. Newly built apartment blocks are uninhabitable
because state governments have failed to enforce their building codes.

It is a characteristic of Australia today that governments, state and federal,
are failing as functional entities. They have allowed vital laws to lapse
through inexcusable neglect. They snap into action only when the media expose
a vacuum where there is supposed to be an operational core."

